# Spray foam around water pipes



## silverbullitt99 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello everybody,

I'm in the process of insulating and air sealing my house and have run into a question about spray foam near copper water pipes. I want to air seal the holes in the floor where the water pipes go from the basement to the main floor. In the large gaps I plan to slip foam pipe insulation or fiberglass insulation around the pipes but if gaps remain or if the gaps are fairly small can I use expanding spray foam around the pipes? Is there any concern about spray foam making contact with copper hot water pipes?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to hurt anything.
Make sure to wear gloves,goggles and old clothes.
Once the foam gets on something it's not coming off.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

No concern but I would just use the pre-made pipe insulation. You don't really want the insulation being glued in a 1:1 format to the pipe. It will hamper its ability to expand and contract and resultant move.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

I would use the foam pipe insulation and then use the great stuff low expanding foam to seal the remaing cracks.


----------



## silverbullitt99 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the guidance everybody! I will be doing this this afternoon before the arctic blast hits New England tomorrow!


----------

